# Ember tetras and betta?



## elem86 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a calm, long finned VT that I've never seen dart around his tank the way my others do and I would like to upgrade him from a 2.5 gallon to a 6 gallon. If the tank was heavily planted would it be possible space-wise to keep 5 or 6 ember tetras with him? It would of course be filtered and heated but is that pushing it too much in terms of bio-load and territory?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldn't put anything in with him in that small a territory. It's more territory than anything else, the tetras would be fine in a 10gal.
At 6 you're pretty much limited to shrimp.


----------



## elem86 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's what I suspected. I don't know how I feel about shrimp - I kind of want to try but at the same time they kind of creep me out. :roll: Since my calm VT seems to be doing fine maybe I will move my crazy VT instead so that he will have more space to zoom around. Of course, then I will have an empty Spec . . . so maybe there are shrimp in my future


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Actually, I'd say it would depend on the footprint. Something like those 6 gal bookshelf tanks that Petco (I think...) sell should be ok, because it gives you a better lateral footprint than most 10 gallons, and that is what counts in terms of territory for bettas. Alternatively, 3 male Endlers livebearers would work.  If it is a 6 with a small footprint, though, I'd agree with Olympia.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it'd also depend on the personality of your guy, you said he's really mellow.
I was at the LFS yesterday looking for embers, which they lacked.
I saw the endler's and they were so small! Like not even a centimeter.
They're actually really cute, you should get 3 males of them :3


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The males get about two cm eventually, and you are right, Olympia, they are massively cute and SO pretty! They usually look a bit stressed in shops, but in the tank they are complete rainbows. I love mine.


----------

